# Clare(Claymore) vs Captain America



## Oceania (Nov 25, 2010)

Its the main character of claymore....

Clare.

VS


Captain America.


CA hears a woman screaming in a small town. He runs towards the screaming when he sees, a woman with a large sword standing over a human like corpse. The sword carring woman turns 2 face CA, he sees the woman's golden colored eyes and mistakes her for an enemy. CA then charges at Clare.

Who takes this match? 

Round 1: CA is bloodlusted.
Round 2: clare is bloodlusted.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 25, 2010)

Cap wins if his jobber aura is on. Otherwise Clare should take it comfortably.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 25, 2010)

You put a character like Captain America that has a jobber aura so powerful that it allows him to beat character that's are way out his league against a character with little to no jobber.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 25, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> You put a character like Captain America that has a jobber aura so powerful that it allows him to beat character that's are way out his league against a character with little to no jobber.



I'm not upto date with CA can u explain the Jobber aura please. 
Also what could I do 2 even this battle out?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I'm not upto date with CA can u explain the Jobber aura please.



Something that no sane person factors into OBD matches so no point in bringing it up.

I like Cap and all but Clare destroys him. Her awakened appendages alone cover more than that shield and her speed is sure going to overwhelm him. No shield throw is going to bother her, she slammed Duph's face with one of his own giant rod shots with her sword and that was many chapters ago.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah QOB Clare I'd figured would be way too much for CA. But doesn't CA have some like crazy feats that would suggest that he would fair well with Clare.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 25, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> I'm not upto date with CA can u explain the Jobber aura please.
> Also what could I do 2 even this battle out?



Cap's jobber aura lets him to shit his not suppose too. The fact he's able to beat Iron Man, Thor, Hulk, and he was actually hurting Onslaught. That's what the jobber aura is.

It allows characters like Batman, Wolverine, Captain America to battle and defeat characters with one snap of there wrist would send them flying half way across the world.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Nov 25, 2010)

why do people even bring up jobber aura when it aint nothing but plot bullshit


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 26, 2010)

Clare's too fast for Cap. Quicksword for the win


----------



## Francesco. (Nov 26, 2010)

Clare take this.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 26, 2010)

There's notable distance between the two? Cap throws his shield through Clare's face.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 26, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> There's notable distance between the two? Cap throws his shield through Clare's face.



Then Clare would casualy step 2 the side. Then CA has no shield!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 26, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Then Clare would casualy step 2 the side. Then CA has no shield!


Then the shield boomerangs back and cuts Clare in two anyway and Cap has his shield back.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 26, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Then the shield boomerangs back and cuts Clare in two anyway and Cap has his shield back.





Clare would then use the quick sword, shield wouldn't reach her.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 26, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Clare would then use the quick sword, shield wouldn't reach her.


Shield can tear right through missiles, I doubt it's slowing down the shield.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 26, 2010)

you'll need to go a bit lower in he claymore order to give cap a chance. Someone like the snake claymore(amelia???? the one who cut off claire's arms) would probably be a good match.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 26, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> you'll need to go a bit lower in he claymore order to give cap a chance. Someone like the snake claymore(amelia???? the one who cut off claire's arms) would probably be a good match.



Nope, the claymore ur thinking of is #4 Ophelia. The luvly nutcase of the claymoreverse.

There are several claymore 2 pick from but I decided 2 stick with Clare(main character). Always good 2 have the battle of main characters.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Nov 27, 2010)

I reckon if Clare swung her sword hard enough on Cap's shield, it's gonna break


*Spoiler*: __ 



Her sword that is


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 27, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I reckon if Clare swung her sword hard enough on Cap's shield, it's gonna break
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Test knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 27, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> There's notable distance between the two? Cap throws his shield through Clare's face.



where does it says there's notable distance between the two? then again, how much distance is notable? i think clare could reach and kill cap before the shield boomeranged back, unless there is genuinely a large distance between them - in which case, she might still be able to dodge it. does it make noise coming back?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> where does it says there's notable distance between the two? then again, how much distance is notable? i think clare could reach and kill cap before the shield boomeranged back, unless there is genuinely a large distance between them - in which case, she might still be able to dodge it. does it make noise coming back?


Lucaniel. 

Well, the scenario created by OP indicates that Captain America just randomly spotted Clare in town, which suggests quite a distance (as far as Cap can see at least).

Pretty sure the shield is silent too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 27, 2010)

long time, man 

well from it being a small town, i automatically shortened the distance in my head, plus his being close enough to make out her eye colour and "charging" at her to begin with (as opposed to starting with a long-range attack) made me assume it was mid-range to melee distance. i guess he'll have to clarify.

in that case, i dunno if clare'll dodge it, cap doesn't usually give away the boomerang feature of his shield and there may be no sign. should cut through her, too, and seeing as it's cap he'll probably aim for something vital, which she can't regenerate. probably hinges on the distance, then, though clare could potentially just move fast enough to throw off his aim.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> long time, man
> 
> well from it being a small town, i automatically shortened the distance in my head, plus his being close enough to make out her eye colour and "charging" at her to begin with (as opposed to starting with a long-range attack) made me assume it was mid-range to melee distance. i guess he'll have to clarify.
> 
> in that case, i dunno if clare'll dodge it, cap doesn't usually give away the boomerang feature of his shield and there may be no sign. should cut through her, too, and seeing as it's cap he'll probably aim for something vital, which she can't regenerate. probably hinges on the distance, then, though clare could potentially just move fast enough to throw off his aim.



Yeah sorry, I really didn't specify a distance. Clare has her quicksword power so it can stop his shield. Her quicksword was able 2 keep Phantom Miria at bay and she leaves after images of herself in battle. So Clare is plenty fast enough 2 dodge. 

What it comes down 2 is who can take the most damage. As far as I know CA is just a normal human right?


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 27, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Clare has her quicksword power so it can stop his shield.



Doesn't the shiled absorb hits making it a really bad idea to try to stop it while its flying at you?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 27, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> Doesn't the shiled absorb hits making it a really bad idea to try to stop it while its flying at you?


Yes. It can take the Hulk's blows without budging.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 27, 2010)

The fuck? Captain America is never surprising Clare who can notice Rigardo spearing her from behind and up in the air and still dodge it, pre-timeskip. Pre-timeskip she could also move through a city at stealth and that was before she could skyrocket her movement speed with her horse legs and match them with reflexes.

And you don't have to be a fucking Class 100 to stop that shield in mid-air. Bullseye stopped it not too long ago, and don't even try to tell me that's PIS.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 27, 2010)

Charcan said:


> The fuck? Captain America is never surprising Clare who can notice Rigardo spearing her from behind and up in the air and still dodge it, pre-timeskip. Pre-timeskip she could also move through a city at stealth and that was before she could skyrocket her movement speed with her horse legs and match them with reflexes.
> 
> And you don't have to be a fucking Class 100 to stop that shield in mid-air. Bullseye stopped it not too long ago, and don't even try to tell me that's PIS.



So I take it u see Clare winning this fight!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 27, 2010)

Charcan said:


> The fuck? Captain America is never surprising Clare who can notice Rigardo spearing her from behind and up in the air and still dodge it, pre-timeskip. Pre-timeskip she could also move through a city at stealth and that was before she could skyrocket her movement speed with her horse legs and match them with reflexes.
> 
> And you don't have to be a fucking Class 100 to stop that shield in mid-air. Bullseye stopped it not too long ago, and don't even try to tell me that's PIS.


It depends entirely on how you stop it.

How did BE do it?


----------



## Oceania (Nov 28, 2010)

Havoc said:


> It depends entirely on how you stop it.
> 
> How did BE do it?



Im not sure.

But either way Clare is pretty damn fast so avoiding CA's shield should be no problem.


----------



## Captain America (Nov 29, 2010)

Cap has thrown his shield faster than a missile before:



I'm leaning with Clare though since she is faster than Cap in terms of combat speed and she has more strength and damage soak than he does.

What makes this an interesting match is how Cap uses his shield imo.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 29, 2010)

How fast is Clare's combat speed?  Cap can keep up with Spiderman.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 29, 2010)

Captain America said:


> Cap has thrown his shield faster than a missile before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally I came up with one that was interesting.

How would the Caps shield hold up 2 clare's quicksword?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 29, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Finally I came up with one that was interesting.
> 
> How would the Caps shield hold up 2 clare's quicksword?


You'd have to be above herald level to damage Cap's shield, barring matter manipulation.



Crimson King said:


> Hypersonic.


Any feats?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 29, 2010)

Havoc said:


> You'd have to be above herald level to damage Cap's shield, barring matter manipulation.
> 
> 
> Any feats?



First time Clare uses quicksword


----------



## paulatreides0 (Nov 29, 2010)

Clare couldn't scratch the Cap's shield, but she sure as hell could deflect it quite easily.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 29, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Clare couldn't scratch the Cap's shield, but she sure as hell could deflect it quite easily.



This is correct.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Nov 29, 2010)

Honestly, I think the poor Cap gets torn to shred by Clare and her quicksword relatively quickly. Especially if this is Post War of the North Clare...


----------



## Oceania (Nov 30, 2010)

Havoc said:


> You'd have to be above herald level to damage Cap's shield, barring matter manipulation.
> 
> 
> Any feats?



Well I didn't mean damage his shield, his shield is pretty damn tough. I was talking about deflecting it.

It wouldn't be wise 2 try and use the shield as a projectile. He would need it for close quarter combat. But he would have 2 be pretty damn fast 2 react 2 the quicksword.

The biggest thing it comes down 2 is how much damage can he take. Clare maybe an offensive type, but she can still regenerate a little.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Nov 30, 2010)

Captain America can't survive Clare's quicksword. Captain America also can't even scratch Clare, most likely.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2010)

Is this Ultimate Captain America?
You know the one
The one that dropped a tank on the Hulk, broke his nose then kicked him in the face and casually tosses the Hulk through doorways with a hip toss? 
Or Jobber Aura CA?

No?
Then Claire will more than likely win D:


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2010)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well I didn't mean damage his shield, his shield is pretty damn tough. I was talking about deflecting it.
> 
> It wouldn't be wise 2 try and use the shield as a projectile. He would need it for close quarter combat. But he would have 2 be pretty damn fast 2 react 2 the quicksword.
> 
> The biggest thing it comes down 2 is how much damage can he take. Clare maybe an offensive type, but she can still regenerate a little.


I don't see how the sword could deflect it unless it's as durable as his shield, he can throw the shield at super sonic speeds.

He has healed from being shot in the head.  He has a healing factor, not like Deadpool or Wolverine, but it's much faster and more effective than a regular humans.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Nov 30, 2010)

Havoc said:


> I don't see how the sword could deflect it unless it's as durable as his shield,



The same way you can deflect a steel projectile using an iron blade/slate despite steel being about 2x tougher than iron.



Havoc said:


> he can throw the shield at super sonic speeds.



Clare can swing her sword at hypersonic speeds. And assuming that she can swing her blade as fast as she can move her legs, that is without Quicksword.



Havoc said:


> He has healed from being shot in the head.



Your point? He's not going to regen from being cut to tiny bits.



Havoc said:


> He has a healing factor, not like Deadpool or Wolverine, but it's much faster and more effective than a regular humans.



Yes, but it's still not going to help him even the slightest bit here.

Also, so does Clare.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 30, 2010)

Cap would also have 2 move his shield fast enough 2 block Clare's sword aswell. I don't think Cap has that kind of speed.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> The same way you can deflect a steel projectile using an iron blade/slate despite steel being about 2x tougher than iron.


  Is the projectile the size of a trash can lid?  The sword would break if it tried to deflect the shield.





> Clare can swing her sword at hypersonic speeds. And assuming that she can swing her blade as fast as she can move her legs, that is without Quicksword.


  Can she swing he legs faster than a missile moves?





> Your point? He's not going to regen from being cut to tiny bits.


  My point was to show Cap can regen a little as well, that should have been fairly obvious.





> Yes, but it's still not going to help him even the slightest bit here.
> 
> Also, so does Clare.


Did I say it was?  No shit, try reading the post I quoted...


----------



## paulatreides0 (Nov 30, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Is the projectile the size of a trash can lid?  The sword would break if it tried to deflect the shield.



And your proof of this? Not to mention that it's easy to deflect something as large as a shield by sliding your sword beneath it and then flipping it up like a bottle cap.





Havoc said:


> Can she swing he legs faster than a missile moves?



Post War of the North Clare is arguably Hypersonic, IIRC. Partially awakened Clare is Hypersonic+



Havoc said:


> Did I say it was?  No shit, try reading the post I quoted...



You _do_ understand that I was saying that to clear up any confusion on the point. It's been brought up before as well.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 1, 2010)

To note Miria stated that the Claymore swords are unreakable(by their standards). Claymores cleaved through flesh, armors,rock and the reinforced carapace of the Awekened Beings but yet they showed no sign of damage. Yes, fictions usually love to ignore this but not Claymore manga. So their swords are made out of something much more harder and durable than steel.
I doubt that sword would break the moment it hits Capt.'s shield.
Clare wins. Jobber aura and PIS are explicitly banned from regular OBD matches.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 1, 2010)

Uh, Clare is so fast that all this doesn't matter. Even if the shield cracked her uber sword just by her putting her sword up to meet it, she'd notice it right away and lower her whole body then grab the shield by the hand guard. I mean she could react to point blank extending fingerspears to her eyes when she stopped a Yoma's hand with her sword and that happened at the start of the manga when she was already superhuman and could vanish from a superhuman monster's sight.

She could tear Cap apart even without her sword, her whole body is a regenerating multi-sword speedster weapon when she half-awakens.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 1, 2010)

Indeed, I just wanted to point that thing out.


----------

